# My first golden retriever



## Spicy_99 (Sep 6, 2010)

*This is Spicy her is first golden retriever to me.*




















































http://th-th.facebook.com/pages/Golden-Retriever-Spicy/280485261964791?sk=photos


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe!..................pretty girl!


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

That is an adorable collage of pictures!! I like how she always has the same paws in the same positions. Also, such a great muscle building back strengthening position. 

Very cute!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

sooo cute!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! So cute. 
She is adorable.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Beauty ! 
She must have alot of balance to sit like that


----------



## Spicy_99 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you all my generous friend ............


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

What a sweetie!!!!


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

charmer!


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I love her  So pretty ,and pleasing, and proud. A true Golden.


----------

